
The Fable of the Dragon-Tyrant [video] - rayalez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZYNADOHhVY
======
LeviEster
[http://www.nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html](http://www.nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html)
Original story by Nick Bostrom.

